# Installing Salt Dogg spreader



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am going to be installing my salt dogg shpe2000 today for the first time. Any tips trick or hints someone that has done this before could share? Any wiring tips? I hate to wire things.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Its pretty easy. Follow the instructions. Lay everything out ahead of time as if it was in the truck. The hardest part is getting a hole in the firewall of your truck without hitting anything important on the inner firewall of your truck. ..and stay away from anything hot(exhaust pipe-tranny) and you'll do fine.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes those are some big plugs that they want you to put through the fire wall! I just punched a hole with my green lee punch set. No risk hiting any thing important with the green lee!


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I Installed mine a week ago and it was very simple I don't think it really could of been any easier.


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

TurfSolutionsMN;651326 said:


> I Installed mine a week ago and it was very simple I don't think it really could of been any easier.


ditto It was very easy


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, I got it installed this afternoon. I was a bit worried at first due to the fact I am horrible at wiring anything. Well it was as easy as hooking up a plow. I already had my firewall hole there and just looped it onto the battery and then two metal screws to mount the controller and I drilled a small hole behind the drive seat and ran the wires down my frame rail. Super simple, time wise two guys never installing something like this before about 1-2 hours while taking our time and relaxing. I loaded up just a little bit of magic salt and figured the controls should be set auger 5-6 and spinner at 6-7. Does that sound about right? And I also wanted to see what would happen when putting some grit salt mix in there put in maybe 150 pounds of that. This was very wet and looked like cement mix (sand salt little grit) it spread that just fine but had to leave the vibrator on. Is it common to have to leave that on even when doing salt? So far I am very please with what seems to be a great product. Oh and I almost forgot, this thing is so light! One man can lift it and someone else can back the truck under it, absolutely awesome.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I run both of mine with the vibes on all the time. I love them.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

A few quick questions..

Has anyone ever mounted LED's the the back of their poly salt dogg? ( fearful of drilling somewhere I shouldn't. If i even should

Has someone figured a way to lock the salter in the bed of the truck so it cant be stolen? 

And I have read a few things on strapping this down. I was did the cross strap method, but was wondering if anyone else did something different or had any hints to share with me there. Or common issue that may arise.


----------



## bgjj (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah I have a tip, very first tip I got within minutes of getting mine last year,
while picking mine up at dealer, another guy just left with his, got mine loaded hung around a bit looking at other stuff.
Then that guy comes back after stopping at fast food joint down the road for lunch, well he had a brand new Salter but while eating at the fast food joint his spinner went missing *(tip)* rig it up so you can *lock* it on or take it off when parked somewhere, it is very handy it can come on and off that easy. But
I got the same tip that guy got and it didn't cost me a spinner 
Man that sucks I really felt bad for that guy


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Man you have to lock everything down these days ......................thats BS


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

does anyone have the digital display controller? if so how is it supposed to be hooked up?


----------

